# NGRC 2019 Extended



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We have seen a lot of interest in the 2019 Convention in Portland. As, so far, this is looking like it may be the last convention, we are anticipating a good turnout. We now have over 40 layouts committed for the tours, with more potentially coming aboard. In order to adequately cover all these tours, we have extended the convention by one day. The 2019 NGRC will now run from Tuesday through Saturday, September 3-7, 2019. With the Labor Day weekend offering some great train related activities including at least four local tourist railroads operating, pre- and post- convention tours in Oregon and Washington, this will prove to be a great week of railroad fun. Besides tours of some of the country's greatest layouts, super clinics by garden railroading experts, and a fine assembly of large scale vendors, we will also have rides on SP Daylight 4449 to the barbecue and even a limited number of cab rides. Great speakers and a super venue in one of the country's leading convention cities, the 2019 NGRC will be the closing chapter on National Garden Railroad Conventions that is a must attend.

Make your plans now to attend. Hope to see you there!


----------

